# DragonCon



## cookiemonster (Jul 19, 2008)

Is anyone going to Dragoncon in Atlanta Ga end of August? I will be there as cookiemonster in many of his costumes as well as super grover. I will be staying at the Best western near the hyatt. may be if someone responds i can let you borroww my super grover costue and we can both hang out walk around get lots of photo opps . my name is adam i'm new to the furry seen. i'm from rochester ny


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 19, 2008)

i wish  but it just not in my  buget  this year


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 19, 2008)

I was planning on going, but they're apparently sold out already.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

Didn't know DragonCon existed. o.o
Myth, ya know...=P


----------



## Kyrian (Jul 28, 2008)

DragonCon ?? owo

wow !! how I hate don't have the money for going ... u_u (sorry bout my engrish I'm from South America, Chile, and I speak spanish).


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)

end of august?!? that's tomorrow! *packs*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 28, 2008)

Spaceberry said:


> end of august?!? that's tomorrow! *packs*



You mean end of _July_....


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)

....yep


----------



## redstarr (Jul 28, 2008)

I just found out like... 2 days ago that I can go.  A friend of mine reserved two rooms in the Hyatt wayyyy back when they first opened registration, and some of the people dropped out of the second room... so one of my housemates and I are going! So very last minute but its going to be SO worth it.


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 28, 2008)

Gah. I'm two hours away and I won't be able to go. >_<; This is what I get for forgetting about DragonCon, since the first year I've wanted to go ... which was only a couple of years ago but that's besides the point!


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 28, 2008)

OMG! IN GA! w00t i could go but i ain't no dragon


----------

